
Ask HN: How to become a partner at a Venture Capital firm? - tush726
I have not seen any jobs for Partner at VC firm. How do they recruit General Partners ?
======
logicslave
One or all of:

1.) Have a good exit on a startup you founded

2.) Go to Stanford/Harvard

3.) Work as an executive in tech

~~~
MaxHoppersGhost
4.) Born rich and with connections

(which seems to be how all my b school classmates who made it into VC did it)

